# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Fomitopsis pinicola

## Azuer

Os pongo las fotos de una seta bastante frecuente en madera de pino (como su nombre indica, aunque puede crecen sobre otros árboles). Presenta unas fructificaciones perennes en forma de consola, de superficie multicolor, zonada y escalonada concéntricamente, la parte interna de color grisáceo, las zonas periféricas de color pardo rojizo y el borde de crecimiento de blanquecino a amarillento. Presenta una costra resinosa y cérea que le da un aspecto liso y brillante en tiempo húmedo. Los ejemplares jóvenes son de un solo color, blanquecino o amarillento anaranjado. El himenóforo está formado por poros finos, redondeados, primero blanquecinos, luego amarillentos. Las fotos están hechas con el móvil, que era lo que llevaba a mano.

Saludos.

----------


## Azuer

Unos cuantos más de la Sierra del Segura, en tocones de pino.
Se puede apreciar la variabilidad en el aspecto macroscópico que presenta esta especie dependiendo de su estado de desarrollo, maduración y condiciones ambientales.

Saludos.

----------

